

These IPs are part of a spam bot net - hackedips
http://pastebin.com/e3hRWe0G

======
dredmorbius
As with your subsequent post: some details and context would help mightily
here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9249063](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9249063)

A breakdown by ASN and CIDR (using
[http://asn.routeviews.org](http://asn.routeviews.org))

Significant ASNs:

AS26496 (24 instances) AS-26496-GO-DADDY-COM-LLC GoDaddy.com, LLC AS16276 (20
instances) OVH OVH SAS AS24940 (14 instances) HETZNER-AS Hetzner Online AG

    
    
            278            132.247.1.0/24          132.247.1.49
            719            194.136.0.0/16       194.136.187.250
           2107            194.249.0.0/16        194.249.18.197
           2519               1.21.0.0/16            1.21.10.21
           2607            194.160.0.0/16        194.160.192.14
           3216           213.132.76.0/24         213.132.76.14
           5408             83.212.0.0/16         83.212.32.155
           5769              69.70.0.0/18            69.70.0.98
           6724             85.214.0.0/15        85.214.123.110
                                                  85.214.149.38
                                  CIDR: 2
         ASN: 2
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
           6858          195.182.128.0/19        195.182.142.69
           7545            103.1.184.0/22         103.1.186.252
           8001          173.255.225.0/24       173.255.225.130
           8342           81.177.128.0/19        81.177.140.201
                                                 81.177.141.152
                                  CIDR: 2
         ASN: 2
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
           8551            81.218.96.0/19         81.218.108.87
           8560           213.165.64.0/19        213.165.69.129
                           217.160.0.0/16       217.160.109.181
                            82.165.0.0/16        82.165.135.158
                                                 82.165.170.188
                                                 82.165.194.152
                                                   82.165.25.59
                                  CIDR: 4
         ASN: 6
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
           8708           86.106.102.0/24         86.106.102.10
           8922           212.34.192.0/19          212.34.220.7
           8972            62.75.128.0/17         62.75.206.184
                                                  62.75.240.254
                                  CIDR: 2
                             85.25.0.0/16           85.25.99.69
         ASN: 3
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
           9085          212.180.128.0/17        212.180.241.99
           9123           188.225.35.0/24        188.225.35.191
                           92.53.113.0/24          92.53.113.94
                           92.53.114.0/24         92.53.114.245
                            92.53.98.0/24           92.53.98.90
         ASN: 4
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
           9381          202.155.216.0/21       202.155.219.226
           9892          123.100.248.0/21        123.100.254.32
          10029            119.82.71.0/24          119.82.71.54
          10316           216.55.160.0/21         216.55.165.40
                            69.64.64.0/19           69.64.72.60
         ASN: 2
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
          10796            104.230.0.0/17        104.230.28.216
          11274            67.222.16.0/21          67.222.18.72
          12025            65.23.128.0/19         65.23.158.194
          12083            65.60.208.0/20         65.60.216.105
          12301           82.131.128.0/17         82.131.209.59
          12741             77.252.0.0/14           77.252.21.5
          12824           46.242.128.0/17         46.242.145.21
          12843           89.107.184.0/21         89.107.184.68
                                                  89.107.186.22
                                                  89.107.186.40
                                                 89.107.188.143
                                  CIDR: 4
         ASN: 4
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
          12876             62.210.0.0/16         62.210.180.30
                                                  62.210.208.66
                                  CIDR: 2
         ASN: 2
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
          13213           109.123.64.0/18       109.123.106.190
          13768            66.155.16.0/20          66.155.18.54
                          83.222.224.0/19        83.222.226.228
         ASN: 2
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
          14061          104.131.128.0/20        104.131.128.48
          14618             54.196.0.0/15        54.197.228.253
                            54.208.0.0/15          54.209.151.2
                             54.80.0.0/14          54.83.39.146
         ASN: 3
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
          15244           216.97.233.0/24         216.97.233.44
          15470           77.223.214.0/23        77.223.214.162
          15685             77.78.64.0/18         77.78.126.233
          16186           213.179.48.0/20        213.179.59.156
          16276             176.31.0.0/16        176.31.181.107
                            178.32.0.0/15        178.33.167.167
                           188.165.0.0/16       188.165.199.174
                                                 188.165.207.83
                                                188.165.230.207
                                  CIDR: 3
                            192.95.0.0/18          192.95.29.78
                            192.99.0.0/16         192.99.161.68
                          198.245.48.0/20        198.245.49.225
                             37.59.0.0/16          37.59.149.85
                                                    37.59.61.29
                                  CIDR: 2
                            46.105.0.0/16          46.105.98.59
                             5.135.0.0/16         5.135.189.151
                           87.98.128.0/17          87.98.227.54
                            91.121.0.0/16         91.121.223.28
                                                   91.121.4.187
                                                    91.121.96.6
                                  CIDR: 3
                             94.23.0.0/16           94.23.1.212
                                                  94.23.166.249
                                                    94.23.53.62
                                                    94.23.6.120
                                  CIDR: 4
         ASN: 20
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
          16509             54.148.0.0/15         54.148.146.84
                          54.246.128.0/17        54.246.150.165
                            54.247.0.0/17         54.247.121.20
         ASN: 3
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
          19066              96.30.0.0/18           96.30.13.80
          19318          173.214.160.0/20       173.214.173.157
          19994           173.45.224.0/20        173.45.237.206
                           184.106.0.0/16        184.106.197.59
                          67.207.128.0/19         67.207.133.18
         ASN: 3
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
          20013            192.185.0.0/18         192.185.4.136
                                                  192.185.4.147
                                  CIDR: 2
                         192.185.128.0/18       192.185.179.123
                          192.185.64.0/18        192.185.81.197
                           76.77.144.0/21          76.77.144.75
         ASN: 5
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
          20773            91.250.64.0/18        91.250.101.249
          20783             212.79.0.0/18          212.79.51.12
          21219            194.28.84.0/22          194.28.87.62
          21396            176.56.56.0/21         176.56.63.180
          21412            217.17.80.0/20          217.17.85.68
          23352            198.38.88.0/24          198.38.88.47
                         205.234.128.0/17       205.234.140.231
         ASN: 2
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
          23535           199.101.48.0/22        199.101.48.109
          24560          122.160.216.0/24        122.160.216.14
          24768           130.185.84.0/24         130.185.84.41
          24940             144.76.0.0/16        144.76.112.117
                                                  144.76.16.189
                                                 144.76.200.117
                                                 144.76.246.124
                                                   144.76.68.77
                                  CIDR: 5
                           148.251.0.0/16        148.251.91.228
                             176.9.0.0/16          176.9.24.204
                            178.63.0.0/16         178.63.88.199
                         213.239.192.0/18       213.239.201.157
                              46.4.0.0/16          46.4.101.208
                                                    46.4.28.131
                                                    46.4.41.134
                                  CIDR: 3
                               5.9.0.0/16             5.9.40.52
                             78.46.0.0/15          78.46.47.240
         ASN: 14
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
          24961           217.79.176.0/20        217.79.179.163
                          85.114.128.0/19        85.114.141.175
         ASN: 2
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
          25653            65.181.64.0/18        65.181.121.148
          25847             64.64.24.0/21          64.64.27.226
          26347          208.113.192.0/21        208.113.197.94
                         208.113.224.0/19       208.113.230.200
                            67.205.0.0/19         67.205.24.123
         ASN: 3
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
          26496          173.201.196.0/22        173.201.196.97
                          182.50.128.0/22        182.50.130.120
                                                   182.50.130.9
                                  CIDR: 2
                         184.168.152.0/22       184.168.152.103
                                                184.168.152.206
                                                 184.168.152.74
                                  CIDR: 3
                         184.168.192.0/22       184.168.192.128
                                                 184.168.193.20
                                                 184.168.193.72
                                  CIDR: 3
                         184.168.200.0/22       184.168.200.100
                                                184.168.200.194
                                  CIDR: 2
                          184.168.24.0/22         184.168.27.65
                          184.168.44.0/22        184.168.46.188
                          188.121.40.0/22         188.121.41.30
                                                  188.121.41.60
                                  CIDR: 2
                           50.62.160.0/22          50.62.161.61
                           50.62.176.0/22         50.62.176.170
                                                  50.62.177.172
                                  CIDR: 2
                           50.62.208.0/22         50.62.208.107
                                                   50.62.208.83
                                                   50.62.208.84
                                  CIDR: 3
                           50.63.196.0/22         50.63.196.201
                                                   50.63.196.76
                                                   50.63.197.71
                                  CIDR: 3
         ASN: 24
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
          27357          162.242.224.0/19         162.242.238.5
          28571            143.107.0.0/16       143.107.246.201
          28907            77.87.192.0/21          77.87.195.78
          29208             46.33.96.0/19         46.33.115.219
          29278            212.92.23.0/24          212.92.23.81
          29302           146.185.16.0/20        146.185.22.119
          29550           151.236.32.0/19        151.236.48.166
          29649          193.107.212.0/22       193.107.215.244
          29671            77.232.64.0/19         77.232.68.137
          29687             77.71.24.0/22            77.71.24.3
          30083          209.239.112.0/20        209.239.121.85
          30152             8.29.128.0/20          8.29.136.156
          30496           162.253.32.0/22        162.253.34.119
                         204.197.240.0/21       204.197.242.146
         ASN: 2
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
          31034          195.225.168.0/22       195.225.168.238
                          95.110.160.0/19         95.110.168.19
                          95.110.192.0/18         95.110.202.20
         ASN: 3
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
          31103            87.118.64.0/18        87.118.100.121
          31708            89.187.64.0/19           89.187.85.6
          32097           204.12.192.0/18        204.12.238.114
          32244           67.227.128.0/17        67.227.207.229
                          69.167.128.0/18          69.167.158.6
         ASN: 2
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
          32613            174.142.0.0/16         174.142.115.7
                           184.107.0.0/16        184.107.153.74
                           67.205.64.0/18         67.205.85.114
         ASN: 3
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
          33070          162.242.128.0/19        162.242.135.52
                          166.78.128.0/18        166.78.146.240
         ASN: 2
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
          33182           198.136.48.0/20         198.136.51.50
          33322           204.15.132.0/22        204.15.134.130
          33387          198.204.224.0/19       198.204.249.226
          34358            89.38.248.0/24          89.38.248.35
          34788            85.13.146.0/24          85.13.146.60
                           85.13.150.0/24         85.13.150.236
                           85.13.151.0/24          85.13.151.26
         ASN: 3
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
          34934           81.201.128.0/20         81.201.128.70
          34989           91.189.176.0/21        91.189.176.171
          35130             80.91.48.0/21           80.91.50.70
          35415           109.234.38.0/24         109.234.38.40
          35470           85.222.224.0/21        85.222.230.227
          36024           198.89.124.0/22        198.89.125.209
          36351            104.171.0.0/22          104.171.2.50
                         108.168.192.0/19       108.168.219.162
                           119.81.64.0/18         119.81.66.114
                         162.253.144.0/21       162.253.145.148
                                                162.253.145.157
                                  CIDR: 2
                            169.53.0.0/18         169.53.62.228
                            174.36.0.0/18         174.36.29.162
                           50.97.128.0/18         50.97.131.135
         ASN: 8
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
          36352          192.227.136.0/22       192.227.137.173
          36444          129.121.176.0/20        129.121.177.83
          36953            196.201.6.0/24         196.201.6.166
          41541            81.25.112.0/20         81.25.115.239
          42244            37.143.14.0/23         37.143.14.117
                           46.254.16.0/23          46.254.17.18
         ASN: 2
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
          43146            80.78.250.0/24          80.78.250.16
          43391           77.223.128.0/20        77.223.134.212
          44066           212.224.64.0/18       212.224.125.195
          44112            77.222.40.0/22         77.222.42.160
                           77.222.56.0/22          77.222.56.50
         ASN: 2
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
          44128            91.201.52.0/23          91.201.52.78
                                                   91.201.53.12
                                  CIDR: 2
         ASN: 2
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
          44136            91.201.60.0/22          91.201.60.18
          46606           198.57.128.0/17        198.57.247.209
                             50.87.0.0/16         50.87.144.111
                                                   50.87.65.169
                                  CIDR: 2
                          66.147.240.0/20        66.147.244.168
                                                 66.147.244.225
                                  CIDR: 2
                          74.220.192.0/19        74.220.215.203
         ASN: 6
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
          46652             37.139.0.0/19          37.139.27.73
          47205             92.61.32.0/20           92.61.39.77
          47217           194.69.193.0/24        194.69.193.147
          49792           91.213.206.0/24        91.213.206.155
          50614           188.210.91.0/24         188.210.91.25
          51013             37.9.168.0/21            37.9.169.9
          52173            91.224.13.0/24         91.224.13.177
          53055           187.45.180.0/22        187.45.180.229
          57010            62.76.184.0/21         62.76.190.211
          57746           176.223.96.0/21         176.223.96.43
          59939           185.43.220.0/22         185.43.220.15
          62305           85.204.118.0/24        85.204.118.142
         196653            194.8.252.0/23         194.8.253.204
         197061           91.221.118.0/23         91.221.118.95
         197695            31.31.196.0/24          31.31.196.32
                                                   31.31.196.39
                                  CIDR: 2
                          37.140.192.0/24        37.140.192.181
                                                  37.140.192.41
                                                  37.140.192.57
                                                  37.140.192.63
                                  CIDR: 4
                           92.38.227.0/24           92.38.227.6
         ASN: 7
        ----------------------------------------------------------------------
         198610            5.101.157.0/24          5.101.157.49

~~~
hackedips
Nice link, thanks.

------
hackedips
Example data being sent. Array ( [list] =>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 [data] =>
PldRR1A8a2xncV1xdmd1Y3B2Pi1XUUdQPA8IPkxDT0c8IEtsZ3EiUXZndWNwdiA
+LUxDT0c8Dwg+UVdASDxEdTgiIlBtb2Nsa2MiRmdua2MiQXciUnBrZ3ZnbGduZy
JBY3ZncGtsYWMiT2N6a29jPi1RV0BIPA8IPlFATUZbPA8IPmZrdDwPCFBtb2Nsa
2MiRmdua2MiQXciUnBrZ3ZnbGduZyJBY3ZncGtsYWMiT2N6a29jIj5jImpwZ2Q/
IGp2dnI4LS1vbXJjdSxsZ3YtdXIvYW1sdmdsdi1ybndla2xxLWN3dm1vY3ZnZi9
pZ3t1bXBmcS9lZ2xncGN2bXAtZWdsZ3BjbixyanI9J09DS05dR0wnIDxhbmthaS
JqZ3BnPi1jPA8IPi1ma3Q8Dwg+LVFATUZbPA== [en] => 1 )

